# Tow Combination



## chattman (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for any help you can offer on this package.

I'm considering the purchase of a used 2007 OB 18RS:
Shipping Wt - 4,300 Lbs
Length - 19' 10"

To be towed with a VW Touareg Diesel rated:
Tow Rating 7,716 Lbs
Hitch 770 Lbs
Wheel base 112.4"

I really want an OB and it seems this no longer produced 18RS 
is the only model that is not too long.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Take the rig to a set of scales to make sure you stay within the limits. Gather the loaded trailer weight, loaded tongue weight of the trailer and all the other appropriate measurements. You'll learn alot about your rig and the more you know about your setup, the better prepared you'll be to tow. Remember, the closer you get to your towing limit, the harder the vehicle will have to work which can translate to a less comfortable driving experience.

Check the owner's manual of the VW and check to see if you can use weight distribution. If you can, it will help spread the load evenly across the whole frame of the Tuareg. It'll help keep you level and help you maintain control of the rig while driving.

I can PM you a link to a sort of Weight Distribution 101 that goes over the basics of how they work. Let me know if you think it would be helpful for you.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

usually TTs are loaded with about 1000 pounds of "stuff" not included in the shipping weight. Such stuff as propane, water in tanks, food, clothing, tools, and on and on.

So I suspect the actual weight of the TT will be about 5300 pounds. etrailer is correct; go to commercial scales and get everything weighed. You want

1. trailer weight (trailer on scales, not hitched.)

2. tongue weight (move the wheels of the TT back off the scales, unhitch, put the jack down and lift the tongue. Then weigh it.)

3. your TV weight with you in it.

For #1 and 2, don't forget to step off the scales. Don't ask me how I know..









For #3, add any other passenger's weight. Weight of the dog, too...









With those weights, you can figure out your towing limits. And remember that if you get a weight distribution hitch, that adds about 50 pounds to the tongue weight.

Good luck and safe towing.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Definetly read the owners manual carefully. European cars can have limitations that will seem strange to us. Expect a loaded weight as high as 6k lbs and expect 15% on the tounge. You'll want a wdh and good sway control.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

I almost forgot, loaded tongue weight should be 10-15% of the total trailer weight. Any less and there won't be enough weight on the nose of the trailer and that could create sway problems. Any more and you could overload the tow vehicle and that can have all sorts of ramifications.

I'd say you'll have at least 1K pounds of stuff, water, propane, clothes, food etc. It takes a lot to be prepared for a trip. Cutting out as much as you can not only help with towing, but it's less to pack and un-pack every trip.


----------



## chattman (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.
Using weight estimates seems to indicate that I'm easily in the 
tow safe zone, and will continue shopping.
I do appreciate the suggestions to obtain actual weights...makes a lot of sense!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i had never seen a toureg tow before until this summer on cape cod. there was a group from montreal, quebec at the campground i frequent there, and they were pulling a starcraft light weight travel trailer with it that was 24 feet long. it was a diesel version of the toureg, with the travel trailer weighing in at about 6,000lbs total per what the owner said. he was camped across from me so i went over to say hi and check out his setup, as i was curious. he was using an equalizer WDH. he said "it tows great", but of course this means nothing, and as has been stated get to the scales. i have a feeling this gentleman i met was quoting me dry weight of the trailer and had no idea what his true weights were. it was him, DW, and 2 DK's with a DK9 in the toureg, and they were loaded up pretty good. i have to think that at the least they were over the GVWR, if not over on the rear axle as well. to my eye, it just looked like it lacked wheelbase, but then again i have a biased yardstick to measure with. he told me they had taken the setup as far as the outer banks from montreal.


----------

